# Lawyers in Western Algarve



## t2dav (Jul 5, 2010)

Please can someone recommend a lawyer to facilitate my property purchase in western algarve?

many thanks


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



t2dav said:


> Please can someone recommend a lawyer to facilitate my property purchase in western algarve?
> 
> many thanks


Hi

Welcome to the Forum and good day.

We have loads of members down your area so i am sure that someone will be along to help.

Peter


----------

